# Ever golf with any druck person?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Are drunk people worse at a game a golf? They come out to only talk, talk, talk. You want to play the game, and they just want to talk. They hit the ball a few times. The hole they see is the drinking hole. When I come out to play I want to play. Drinking is for the end. Celebrate at the end of the game, not doring the game.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I know many people who turn golf into a drinking game, but it is all for fun. Sometimes as almost anywhere someone will take it beyond the intentions and become foolish. In the end people enjoy the course and move on with their lifes.


----------



## CLauncher (Apr 3, 2006)

After decoding the druck and doring and other misspelled words, i agree with your point.. but i have an easy solution, dont play with people who will be drinking


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Must say it's hard to spell d-r-u-n-k. I didn't think I was in any spelling test. But thanks for the point. It's right golf is open for all times. If you want to get hammered at the course, you have all right too. Let the people that want to play, play.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I make it a rule not to play sports with drunk people. It just doesn't work, as you said. I've neverr thought about getting drunk and then playing sports, but I bet it's a lot funner when you're on that end...


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I've played in front of 2 drunk guys before. It got pretty dangerous eventually so we let them pass us. I didn't feel like getting hit in the back of the head with a golf ball. I said this in a simliar topic but it was funny because they were drunk and it was only 9 in the morning.


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

I know people at my club that all they come to do is drink and then play golf and then drink some more.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I played once in my office's yearly tournament where we had the whole course to ourselves. Most everyone got loaded while playing. There was drinking before, during (thanks to those handy guys running around in golf carts with snacks and booze, which I personally didn't believe when I first saw they carried booze with them too) and then after at the pig roast. That's the first and only time I went in the 4 years I worked there.

It was chaos and no fun at all for me. I think the people who got toasted were having a great time, but it was just like being at a party where you haven't caught up yet and everyone else is ahead of you by a few hours, so they're practically legless and you are stone cold sober. Put in the added danger of carts driving all over the place, people hitting balls off into the stratosphere as well as at each other, and there is no way I would do that again.


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I have been lucky and that has never happened to me but I can not imagin how annoying it would be if that happened they would really get in the way of what you were doing.


----------



## Xander (Apr 28, 2006)

The only plus I have seen from being drunk or golfing with drunkards is that you tend to hit the ball further, but the accuracy is off.

On the other hand, golfing should be fun, that's why I like having a few drinks before/while golfing.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I avoid them like the plague - drunks are dangerous anyplace outside of a bar and even more so when they've got clubs and balls in their hands as well as a golf cart!


----------

